# The Ninety Mile Beach in Australia



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's some pictures and info about the Ninety Mile Beach in Australia.  More here. 


There are a lot of long and straight things in Australia: a 145-km stretch of road without a turning, a 478-km stretch of dead-straight railway track — the longest in the world, and the world’s longest dog fence at over 5,600 km. The Ninety Mile Beach in Victoria, is likewise, one of the longest uninterrupted beaches in the world.

The beach lies in the Gippsland region on Victoria's south-eastern coastline, and runs for 151 kilometers (94 miles) from a spit near Port Albert to the man-made channel at Lakes Entrance. Behind the beach are long sandy dunes that separates the Gippsland Lakes — the largest inland water system in the Southern Hemisphere — from Bass Strait. Stretching as far as the eye can see it is one of the most natural and unspoilt beaches in the world with no rocky headlands or platforms, just miles and miles of sand.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Visited this part of Australia in 2005.  Lovely!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2015)

*WOW!  *Lots of places for a day at the beach.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2015)

Ssshhhh, SeaBreaze. Don't tell everybody.
Everyone and their dog will want to come and have a piece of it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Ssshhhh, SeaBreaze. Don't tell everybody.
> Everyone and their dog will want to come and have a piece of it.



I know about it.  And also about Great Ocean Road which is breathtaking.    Long overdue for a return visit but when we do go back we'll go to the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

Great photo Ameriscot!   Okay Warrigal, I won't tell everybody.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2015)

The best thing about Australian beaches is that there are plenty of them and only the city ones are crowded.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks SB!  That was my first visit to Oz and we loved it.  Of course, hubby has relatives there so it made it more fun (and cheaper).  We stopped in many places on the long trip from Melbourne to Sydney and this was one of them - Lakes Entrance.


----------



## Ina (Oct 10, 2015)

After doing a little touring of the beauties of this country, I found the land feeding my sore soul, and  I wish we could all receive this renewal of spirit that comes froms our earth.:grouphug:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2015)

I know what you mean Ina. When we enter into the immenseness of the landscape we are somehow able to get a grip on our personal problems and for a while they fade into the background. In those moments of respite healing begins.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 10, 2015)

I live close to a beach ,I yet to see 90 mile beach but hubbies been there on his motorbike trips he has heaps of photos .


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I know what you mean Ina. When we enter into the immenseness of the landscape we are somehow able to get a grip on our personal problems and for a while they fade into the background. In those moments of respite healing begins.



Very true. The sea especially does it for me. We live on a sea loch but our beach is rocky. I could walk on a sandy beach all day. Total peace.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2015)

We live very close to the beach here in Florida. Most of them are crowded but we have "our beach" where very few people go during the week. Nothing like your feet in the sand and the sound of the ocean.


----------



## BeachLover1952 (Dec 15, 2015)

So breathtaking and uplifting! But hugely different from our experience in Bondi. Bondi is lovely, but definitely full of energy. Now ticking this beautiful beach on my bucket list, alongside the brilliant waters of Whitsundays!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2015)

So beautiful. One of the delights of living on an island is that the sea is always near at hand. It comforts my spirit, and simplifies my life. Namaste.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 15, 2015)

Australia is so on my travel bucket list.  Not sure when I'll get there; an awful long ride from where I live, but I hope to get there and to New Zealand in the next few years.  When I read Bill Bryson's book on traveling through Australia, I was hooked.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 15, 2015)

Make it a long stay, Bob. Once here it is still a long ride to anywhere else you want to go.


----------

